# Word for the day pique



## Josiah (Mar 22, 2015)

pique

[peek] 

verb (used with object), piqued, piquing.

1. to affect with sharp irritation and resentment, especially by some wound to pride:
She was greatly piqued when they refused her invitation.

2. to wound (the pride, vanity, etc.).

3. to excite (interest, curiosity, etc.):
Her curiosity was piqued by the gossip.

4. to arouse an emotion or provoke to action:
to pique someone to answer a challenge.

5. to arouse pique in someone:
an action that piqued when it was meant to soothe.

noun

6. a feeling of irritation or resentment, as from a wound to pride or self-esteem:
to be in a pique.

I'm most familiar with meanings 1. and 3.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 22, 2015)

That's funny...I used piqued in a post this morning. 

Have you ever noticed how many "educated" people write it as "peak" or "peek"?


----------



## oakapple (Mar 22, 2015)

I have never seen piqued any other way than this spelling.I say this word as well as write it, in fact I am piqued that you haven't noticed that fact.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, I noticed. Two great minds.......


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 22, 2015)

OH my goodness , I have never seen it spelled like this before either Josiah. But you "pique" my curiosity daily with the word of the Day!
:encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::encouragement:


----------



## Josiah (Mar 22, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> OH my goodness , I have never seen it spelled like this before either Josiah. But you "pique" my curiosity daily with the word of the Day!
> :encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::encouragement::encouragement:



My thanks to a loyal supporter of Word for the day. I admire your willingness to take on new challenges.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Josiah! I do love the challenge indeed, glad you started it! Makes my brain work , if you could see me when I see the word and start the thinking....smoke just fills the air lol lol lol  (thinking to hard makes the wheels spin too hard)


----------

